# Lift for 28" Zillas



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

On my 08 Sportsman is it neccesary to install a 2" lift for 28x9x14 and 28x11x14 to clear everything? I talked to the gal at mudthrowers and she said I need one but have heard others say I dont need one. I have seen them mounted on an 850XP without a lift but just not sure when I go back to my 800. 

I really dont want to install the lift at this time since Im doin rims and tires along with clutch work. It gets a little spendy and if I NEED a lift I would rather wait with the whole works until I can afford it all instead of having tires and rims the are to big to use.

Help Please!

Thank You.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think you will. Should fit fine.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I doubt you need a lift my gf 420 rancher doesn't even rub with 28x11 zillas all around


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> I doubt you need a lift my gf 420 rancher doesn't even rub with 28x11 zillas all around


How about wheel spacers? cant get any different offset in the rim except factory.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh yeah you can get many different offsets. I prefer a wider rim over spacers. I hate wheel spacers.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

You shouldnt need any lift for 28s. I stuck 27s under my 500 Popo and have plenty of room....wishing I woulda went with 28s now.


----------



## dmsween (Jan 4, 2013)

Zeebs did you end up getting the 28" Zillas on 14" rims? I'm looking at the combo for on my Sportsman 500.


----------

